# DPMS off mode



## airdale (Jul 22, 2002)

Hi everybody,
I have a problem on OS 98 SE with the monitor.
When I turn the computer on all I get is a black screen with a window 
in the center that states DPMS off mode.
What is that and how can I fix it.
Is it a monitor problem or something else.

Any help will be appreciated
Thanks

Airdale


----------



## Styxx (Sep 8, 2001)

It sounds like a video card problem but the easist way to test that idea is to put a monitor you know is working on the shut down computer and restart it. DPMS mode usually indicated the computer is off and the monitor is on with some monitors.

Google search:

http://webpages.charter.net/dperr/dpms.htm


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

Another thought if a known good monitor gives the same results, try powering down and unplugging the PC and opening the case. Ground yourself by touching the metal case to discharge any static electricity. Then remove and reseat the video card.

This of course assumes that the video is on a plug-in card and not built into the motherboard.


----------



## airdale (Jul 22, 2002)

HI
Thanks for the info.Nitehawk and Styxx
I will try another monitor and see if I can get the system to work.


Thanks for the help 
Airdale


----------

